# Student Jailed For Poisoning His Black Roommate For Months



## Mooney72 (Dec 22, 2018)

*Chemistry Student in Pennsylvania Im‌p‌ri‌son‌ed for Poisoning His Roommate for Months*






*A former chemistry major at Lehigh University in Bethlehem, Pennsylvania was ac‌c‌u‌sed of pois‌o‌ni‌n‌g his roommate for several months last spring.*

Yukai Yang, 22, allegedly laced Juwan Royal’s food and drinks with thallium, a colorless, odorless and tasteless soft metal that was previously used as an ingredient in rat p‌oi‌s‌on.






According to prosecutors, Yang, a Chinese national, poi‌so‌ne‌d Royal for several months, leading to a string of symptoms that progressively worsened.

Royal, who has since graduated, reportedly suffered from dizziness, shaking and vomiting, the Associated Pressreported.






According to Northampton County District Attorney John Morganelli, Yang added thallium to Royal’s water, milk and mouthwash. P‌oli‌c‌e responded multiple times when the latter vomited uncontrollably in March.

Following a blood test, Royal tested positive for thallium at a rate of 3.6 micrograms per liter, beyond the safe limit for humans. Assistant District Attorney Abe Kassis said that there was a “strong chance” of him d‌yi‌n‌g had the levels been higher, USA Today reported.





Image via Juwan Royal
Yang will be charged with attempted h‌o‌mic‌ide, aggravated a‌ss‌a‌ult, simple as‌sa‌u‌lt and reckless en‌dan‌ge‌rment. In April, he was already charged with ethnic intimidation, institutional v‌anda‌lis‌m and cr‌im‌in‌al mischief for graffiti in their dormitory and damage to Royal’s property that involved the N-word, Lehigh Valley Livereported.






Royal, who is African American, was Yang’s roommate for years.

*“Initially, Mr. Royal was somewhat as dumbfounded by this as anyone else. He believed they had a fairly cordial relationship as roommates,” *Kassis said.









Yang, who turned himself in on Thursday, admitted to buying thallium online to p‌oi‌so‌‌n himself if his grades went down, NBC10 Philadelphia reported. Whether the metal was purchased legally is yet to be determined.

Meanwhile, Lehigh University said that it cooperates with authorities in investigating the incidents, which took place while both students were seniors.

*“From the outset, our concern has been the health and safety of the victim of these alleged behaviors and, as such, Lehigh staff and faculty have been providing support, services and assistance,”* it said in a statement.





Image via Juwan Royal
While Royal started treatment for thallium po‌ison‌in‌g, symptoms persist.

*“This v‌icti‌m‌ is still experiencing phy‌sica‌l symptoms from this p‌oi‌so‌nin‌g that occurred,”* Morganelli said.

Yang is currently in p‌ris‌o‌n in lieu of a $200,000 bail.


----------



## PatTodd (Dec 22, 2018)

Besides the obvious.....I remember reading about an Asian woman who did the same thing to her husband....with the same chemical!  She was discovered when he also became inexplicably sick!!

ETA:  Found it! https://www.google.com/amp/s/articl...r_fatally_poisoning_husband_with_thallium.amp


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 22, 2018)

Are we at the point where we just don’t trust anyone?


----------



## PatTodd (Dec 22, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Are we at the point where we just *can't* trust anyone?


Fixed that for you.
Maybe.


----------



## nyeredzi (Dec 22, 2018)

Do metal poisoning effectslast forever, like lead poisoning?


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 22, 2018)

PSA: Black folks, DO NOT trust ANY other race! Keep your belongings, food, etc. away from others.

PSA: Black folks, many other races hate us. Why? Because we’re the first people on this earth. We’re the definition of strength, beauty, royalty, and everything else that’s good.

I didn’t see hate crime listed.

I hope he goes to prison, and if he is released, DEPORTED back to China. Nope, I don’t care where he was born.


----------



## Laela (Dec 22, 2018)

Folks, keep an eye on your Asian  friends, especially  the quiet ones


----------



## qchelle (Dec 22, 2018)

> *Yang*, who turned himself in on Thursday, *admitted to buying thallium online to p‌oi‌so‌‌n himself if his grades went down,* NBC10 Philadelphia reported. Whether the metal was purchased legally is yet to be determined.


----------



## frizzy (Dec 22, 2018)

Yea, the victim had a nerve to be Black and happy.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 22, 2018)

How were these two friends???  Seriously, Yang looks crazy AF!  Black dude looks easy going but gets along too well with others!


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 22, 2018)

frizzy said:


> Yea, the victim had a nerve to be Black and happy.



And probably had better grades and was doing better in school overall. This was pure jealousy.


----------



## Farida (Dec 22, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> How were these two friends???  Seriously, Yang looks crazy AF!  Black dude looks easy going but gets along too well with others!


Probably because they were made roommates by the college.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 22, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Are we at the point where we just don’t trust anyone?




I thought this was always the case.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 22, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> And probably had better grades and was doing better in school overall. This was pure jealousy.



This. He was probably better than him in terms of education and socially and it drove that Asian dude mad. 

I bet he was so nice to this boy to his face meanwhile slowly poisoning him....so passive aggressive.


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 22, 2018)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I thought this was always the case.



Not trusting anyone can be a super hyper state of existence which is exhausting. I was just asking for a better way to handle this mess. I'm tired of life these days.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 22, 2018)

I hope his soft buttery yellow  has a good time in lock up.


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 22, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Not trusting anyone can be a super hyper state of existence which is exhausting. I was just asking for a better way to handle this mess. I'm tired of life these days.



It's easier than it sounds.


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 22, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> It's easier than it sounds.


Not trusting anyone?- As stated in my original post (and I meant that literally and figuratively) bc sometimes your worst enemy is your own


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Dec 23, 2018)

Sneaky *** Asians.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Dec 23, 2018)

The neanderthal gene can be strong for even some Asian people. 

*joking-not joking*


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 23, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Not trusting anyone?- As stated in my original post (and I meant that literally and figuratively) bc sometimes your worst enemy is your own



Well your own should be included in the "anyone." But no, it isn't exhausting at all for me.


----------



## GinnyP (Dec 23, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Are we at the point where we just don’t trust anyone?


Yep!   You just have to be aware and trust your instincts and pray.


----------



## GinnyP (Dec 23, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> This. He was probably better than him in terms of education and socially and it drove that Asian dude mad.
> 
> I bet he was so nice to this boy to his face meanwhile slowly poisoning him....so passive aggressive.


Asian people usually let you know how they feel.  Either they talk to you or they don’t!   I think the black kid was just clueless!  He kept saying....I thought we were friends.   
When I was dating my husband, he would introduce me to his so call friends.  I knew immediately who liked him and who didn’t care for him...he was also clueless.


----------



## frida1980 (Dec 24, 2018)

You always have to beware of roommates! After husbands and boyfriends, they are the ones you have to scrutinize. You sleep in the same space, they are around your food and valuables. They can hear private information. They have access to your homework that you bring home. Off campus the have access to your pets, mail, and can enter your room. After this and the white woman that poisoned her black roommate, we have to be extra vigilant. 

Spring for the the private room when ever possible. Tell your child not to leave specific things in the open, food, medication, homework, etc. Opt for a locked fridge, chest and safe. It's not just these random poisoners you have to worry about. It's the kids that steal papers ans old test and distribute them behind your back. It's about the ones bad with money and may go through your things looking for cash. It's about the ones that may steal your property. The ones that may passive aggressively toss your belongings away. 

There are so many horrible things about college roommates that we've all experienced. I learned the hard way that very few can be trusted. I'd rather spend thousands of dollars in extra rent instead of risking my child's health, property, grades and most of all his or her life.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 24, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> Well your own should be included in the "anyone." But no, it isn't exhausting at all for me.


Teach me the ways Master Jedi! Lol I have recently come to this realization.


----------



## nysister (Dec 24, 2018)

Vile!

That was all jealousy.

Lock him up and keep him there!


----------



## GinnyP (Dec 26, 2018)

nysister said:


> Vile!
> 
> That was all jealousy.
> 
> Lock him up and keep him there!


A pure racist.  He hated that guy.


----------



## 1QTPie (Dec 27, 2018)

They need to let homeboy visit him in that locked cell for a few minutes unguarded.


----------



## GinnyP (Dec 28, 2018)

1QTPie said:


> They need to let homeboy visit him in that locked cell for a few minutes unguarded.


 The only thing homeboy would do and say........ man I thought we were friends...............
Now get one of his cousins


----------



## weaveadiva (Dec 28, 2018)

Ethnic intimidation. Never heard that charge before.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Dec 30, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Are we at the point where we just don’t trust anyone?



Yes, I thought we were already there.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 3, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Well your own should be included in the "anyone."* But no, it isn't exhausting at all for me*.



And you say that so nonchalantly...


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 3, 2019)

frida1980 said:


> You always have to beware of roommates! After husbands and boyfriends, they are the ones you have to scrutinize. You sleep in the same space, they are around your food and valuables. They can hear private information. They have access to your homework that you bring home. Off campus the have access to your pets, mail, and can enter your room. After this and the white woman that poisoned her black roommate, we have to be extra vigilant.
> 
> Spring for the the private room when ever possible. Tell your child not to leave specific things in the open, food, medication, homework, etc. Opt for a locked fridge, chest and safe. It's not just these random poisoners you have to worry about. It's the kids that steal papers ans old test and distribute them behind your back. It's about the ones bad with money and may go through your things looking for cash. It's about the ones that may steal your property. The ones that may passive aggressively toss your belongings away.
> 
> There are so many horrible things about college roommates that we've all experienced. I learned the hard way that very few can be trusted. I'd rather spend thousands of dollars in extra rent instead of risking my child's health, property, grades and most of all his or her life.



I like the way they do it in the UK....  everyone gets a single!


----------

